
New NSA leak exposes Red Disk, the Army's failed intelligence system - Deinos
http://www.zdnet.com/google-amp/article/nsa-leak-inscom-exposes-red-disk-intelligence-system/
======
En_gr_Student
Any chance this is a red-fish (herring)? honeypot?

It is amazing to me that contractors have left NSA content on AWS then Army
content on AWS. Red usually means bad, in terms of teams, and has since the
cold-war. Russians like "Red" so the enemy was "red". Remember "red route 1"
from Red October?

I'd imagine that, seeing how intelligence folks can listen to any cell phone,
they might be able to listen to any cpu. If they could do that, even in a
greatly limited sense, then any software that gives a clear "characteristic
signature" would really be bait, no matter what else was in it.

